# konsolenspielet will umsteigen !!Hilfe



## qeepqeep (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte von ps4 und xbox one auf PC umsteigen.  Ich möchte ca. 1000€ Euro ausgeben  (nur der Rechner ) bin noch ziemlich der Neuling,  also verzeiht mir manches; ) als grafikkarte sollte eine gtx 970 oder ähnliche Kategorie dienen. (Ja,ich weiss vom 970 Problem ) 

Als bsp. Hab ich mal das hier entdeckt : https://www.ankermann.com/de/PC-Sys...00-GTX-970-8GB-SSD240GB-Win10-Pro~~65722.html

Liest sich ganz gut ,bis auf die Festplatte die man erweiterten kann . Habt ihr Ideen oder nen anderen PC?  Oder Eigenbau?  Vielen Dank im voraus! !


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Für nen Fertig-PC ist der ziemlich gut. Wenn du selber einzeln kaufst und zusammenbaust oder günstig zusammenbauen lassen würdest, dann kommst du auf ca. 820-850€ OHNE Windows, das kommt dann also noch dazu. 

Ich persönlich würde bei Mainboard, Netzteil und Gehäuse je 10-20€ mehr ausgeben, vlt auch bei der Grafikkarte (das ist eine sehr kleine Version der GTX 970, die an sich für Mini-Gehäuse gedacht ist und VIELLEICHT nicht so leise arbeitet, da sie nur einen Lüfter hat), aber zu dem Preis ist der PC echt gut.


----------



## qeepqeep (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Das Problem ist das ich ja dann einzeln bauen muss.  Das trau ich  mir nicht zu  aber bei der Grafikkarte  (Größe) geht's nicht um die Leistung?  Sondern nur um die lauststärke? Habe noch den hier gefunden : One Computer Core i5-6600K, 4x3.5Ghz, 8192MB DDR4, 1000GB, 22x
Auch nicht schlecht aber 150€ Euro teurer . Jemand noch nen Vorschlag?  Will zum Wochenende ne Entscheidung treffen  danke


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Das Problem ist das ich ja dann einzeln bauen muss.  Das trau ich  mir nicht zu  aber bei der Grafikkarte  (Größe) geht's nicht um die Leistung?  Sondern nur um die lauststärke? Habe noch den hier gefunden : One Computer Core i5-6600K, 4x3.5Ghz, 8192MB DDR4, 1000GB, 22x
> Auch nicht schlecht aber 150€ Euro teurer . Jemand noch nen Vorschlag?  Will zum Wochenende ne Entscheidung treffen  danke


  der ankermann ist wie gesagt sehr gut für den Preis, es KANN sein, dass die Karte dir vielleicht dann zu laut wird. Hier kannst du Meinungen zur Karte finden, die ist wohl trotzdem nicht laut  4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini Aktiv PCIe 3.0


Der PC bei One wäre halt zusätzlich noch übertaktbar. Aber 150€ mehr?


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Ich denke es muss noch eine Festplatte rein  (50€) das Mainboard kann man ja in 1-2 Jahren mal tauschen. Kann ich denn mit dem Rechner so wie er ist in höchsten Auflösungen spielen ? Also aktuelle Spiele. .... Bin halt Neuling und bevor ich ca. 1000 € für nen Rechner hinlege, frage ich öfters  Leistungtechnisch ist die mini so stark wie die anderen.?


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Umso mehr ich nachlese um so weiter entferne ich mich von der Mini.  Steht überall das sie weniger Leistung hätte . Naja aber so wie der bsp.rechner such ich was bis 1000€ wenn jemand noch nen Vorschlag hat wäre ich dankbar.  Ich verzweifle


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Februar 2016)

Hast Du denn keinen im Bekanntenkreis, der einen Pc zusammenschrauben kann? Ist wirklich nicht sehr schwer. Für 1000 Euro findet man zahlreiche gute Zusammenstellungen im Netz, aber bei den Fertig PCs stimmt meist irgendwas nicht.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Nicht wirklich . Ich denke mit ein bißchen einlesen dürfte das schon klappen. ....fand das Angebot von ankermann halt nicht schlecht bis auf die mini . Da hätte ich gern ne normale 970  . Dann muss ich wohl mal nach Einzelteilen schauen


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mir selbst einen zusammenstelle: gtx 970 oder R9 390 ?  Bin da nicht voreingenommen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Du könntest bei hardwareversand.de auch einen PC bauen lassen. Die nehmen dafür 30€, das ist also nicht so teuer. Wenn du da bestellen willst, könnte ich Dir eine Konfiguration posten. Einziger Nachteil: weil es beim Transport durch das Gewicht des Kühlers kritisch ist, bauen die keine "besseren" CPU-Kühler mit ein - aber bei dem einen ankermann-PC ist vermutlich auch nur der Standardkühler drauf, sonst hätte da noch was dazu gestanden. Der Standard ist natürlich gut genug, er ist nur bei Last dann eben vlt. "störend". Man kann sich aber einen für 20€ mitbestellen und auch selber montieren, das ist echt nicht schwer.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Sehr gerne! !! Hab mir eben auch mal teile zusammengesucht . Kam auf 920 € mit ner r9 390 .Die liest sich besser . Also wäre dankbar für ne Konfiguration.  Hänge gleich auch mal meine an


----------



## Loosa (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du könntest bei hardwareversand.de auch einen PC bauen lassen. Die nehmen dafür 30€, das ist also nicht so teuer. Wenn du da bestellen willst, könnte ich Dir eine Konfiguration posten. Einziger Nachteil: weil es beim Transport durch das Gewicht des Kühlers kritisch ist, bauen die keine "besseren" CPU-Kühler mit ein



Hardwareversand kenne ich nur aus dem Forum (hatten die nicht letztes Jahr Probleme?), aber bei Mindfactory hatten sie sogar unseren Brocken 2 Kühler gleich eingebaut. Der Innenraum war dann komplett gepolstert (musste man natürlich vor Inbetriebnahme vorsichtig entfernen ).


Herbboy ist eine gut informierte Quelle wenn es um PC Hardwarekomponenten geht. Auf jeden Fall schonmal willkommen und viel Spaß in der PC-Welt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hardwareversand kenne ich nur aus dem Forum (hatten die nicht letztes Jahr Probleme?), aber bei Mindfactory hatten sie sogar unseren Brocken 2 Kühler gleich eingebaut. Der Innenraum war dann komplett gepolstert (musste man natürlich vor Inbetriebnahme vorsichtig entfernen ).


  MF nimmt halt deutlich mehr für den Zusammenbau. HWV "ist" derzeit in einem Insolvenzverfahren, aber das Geschäft ist durch den Insolvenzverwalter seit letztem Juli gesichert, da geht es jetzt offenbar nur darum, welche Unternehmensteile man abgibt (Atelco gehört da mit dazu) und um die Bezahlung der Gläubiger. Bestellungen&co seit Juli sind aber offenbar definitiv abgesichert.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme jede Konfi an. Hauptsache gut   also die r9390 ist jetzt gesetzt 

Danke fürs willkommen heißen,  bin gespannt !


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

Das hatte ich jetzt aber ohne Betriebssystem über 1.000 € . Kann man da iwas besser und günstiger machen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel, kann aber sein, dass es beim Konfigurator nicht geht, eines mit nur 500W zu nehmen. Denn an sich reicht ein GUTES 500W-Modell aus, zB be quiet System Power 7. 

Der Kühler ist an sich für Mini-PCs gedacht, daher ist der "flach" - da wäre ein "Tower"-Kühler besser, zB der Alpenföhn Sella. Bei der Festplatte lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht, nimm einfach diese hier Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s günstig kaufen 


und allgemein: wenn du Sockel 1150 nehmen würdest, wäre das ein Stück günstiger. Der Core i5-4460 ist nicht langsamer als der i6-6500, kostet aber nur 180€  Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box günstig kaufen   ein passendes Board gibt es auch für 60-70€ zB ASRock B85 Anniversary, Sockel 1150, ATX günstig kaufen   RAM kostet unter 40€  8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport CL9 DDR3 PC3-12800 1600 günstig kaufen  da hab ich jetzt nur einen Riegel, aber 1x8GB genommen, damit du mal nen zweiten dazuholen kannst. Oder direkt 16GB, sind dann insgesamt auch nur 30€ mehr zB 16GB-Kit Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte G3, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (2x 8GB) günstig kaufen (Achtung: es gibt einen fast identischen, der aber DDR3L-1600 ist - nimm lieber den DDR3-1600, nicht den L )

Der Vorteil von dem neuen Sockel 1151 ist an sich nur, dass du da sehr schnelle, aber auch teure SSDs nutzen kannst und dass du da USB3.1 bei den meisten Mainboards schon dabei hast, was du aber an sich nicht in absehbarer Zeit brauchen wirst. Und du würdest halt, wenn du mal ne  neue CPU willst, noch länger passende CPUs im Handel finden. Allerdings würde der i5-6500 (genau wie der i5-4460) so lange reichen, dass du dann, bis der zu schwach wird, so oder so ohnehin ein neues Board&co kaufen musst. Bringt also an sich nix, den Sockel 1151 wegen "Zukunftssicherheit" zu nehmen 



Ein "Trick", wie es noch günstiger ginge: du kannst die Bauteile bei zB Geizhals.at/de aufrufen, den Link zu hardwareversand klicken, in den Warenkorb, dann das gleiche mit dem nächsten Bauteil usw, denn bei Geizhals ist hardwareversand immer ein bisschen günstiger als über die eigene Website.  und ganz am Ende, wenn alles im Warenkorb ist, nimmst du noch den PC-Zusammenbau http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article mit in den Warenkorb.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Wow danke.  Da hab ich jetzt erst mal zu  tun  melde mich dann nochmal .


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

So , mal schnell über die Seite nachgebaut.  Und der ist jetzt besser als der ankermann?  Is ja jetzt noch ohne Betriebssystem 

PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Jo, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, sieht sehr gut aus.



Dann kommt Aber noch 100  € für Windows und 30 für zusammenbauen.  Hm


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Dann kommt Aber noch 100  € für Windows und 30 für zusammenbauen.  Hm


  Der Zusammenbau ist beim Preis schon dabei, wenn du den Konfigurator benutzt. D.h. ohne Windows sind es jetzt ca 915€. 

Und Windows könntest du auch per eBay bekommen, da gibt es Händler, die Kontingente von Win7 als Lizenzkey für um die 20€ haben UND seriös sind. Und Win7 kannst du ja auf WIn10 upgraden, du kannst inzwischen meines Wissens sogar bei der Installation von Win10 einen Win7-Key benutzen. Und Win10 kannst du wiederum bei Microsoft runterladen.


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Zusammenbau ist beim Preis schon dabei, wenn du den Konfigurator benutzt. D.h. ohne Windows sind es jetzt ca 915€.
> 
> Und Windows könntest du auch per eBay bekommen, da gibt es Händler, die Kontingente von Win7 als Lizenzkey für um die 20€ haben UND seriös sind. Und Win7 kannst du ja auf WIn10 upgraden, du kannst inzwischen meines Wissens sogar bei der Installation von Win10 einen Win7-Key benutzen. Und Win10 kannst du wiederum bei Microsoft runterladen.



Also Zusammenbau zeigt er mir extra an.  Cool das mit Windows wusste ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Also Zusammenbau zeigt er mir extra an.


 ja, aber das ist schon aktiviert, sobald du den Konfigurator startest. Der Preis unter der ausgewählten Hardware müsste der MIT Zusammenbau sein. 

 Bei eBay musst du halt aufpassen, einen seriösen Shop zu finden. Ich hatte hier für einen bekannten vor Weihnachten bestellt, da hat alles geklappt:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Professional-32-64-Bit-OEM-Key-Rechnung-Win-10-Pro-Upgrade-/151966578823


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2016)

Auch von mir erstmal Hallöchen und Willkommen.
Was mich interessieren würde, warum steigst du von Konsole jetzt auf PC um.


PS:
Wegen einem Win 7 Key..schau mal hier rein, hatte mit dem Shop noch nie Probleme.

WIN 7 Home/ OEM Version 15,99€
WIN 7 Pro/ OEM Version 16,99€


----------



## qeepqeep (11. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch von mir erstmal Hallöchen und Willkommen.
> Was mich interessieren würde, warum steigst du von Konsole jetzt auf PC um.
> 
> Hi und danke fürs willkommen heißen und den Tipp mit den keys.
> Das ist ne gute frage.  Zunächst mal hab ich die Angewohnheit das ich mir was in den Kopf setze und es dann direkt!  Umsetzen muss  ich finde einfach den PC am reizvollsten aktuell!  Ich hab ne ps4 eine xbox one und auch die wii u . Aber alle sind unspanned! Der PC ist einfach vielfältiger+bessere Grafik, schnelleres spielen und günstigere Spielepreise. Ich werde meine Konsolen auch behalten  (alleine aus der Sammlerafinität  und dann wir im Mai in unser Haus ziehen und ich dort meiner lang ersehnten Kellerraum habe, fehlt dieser noch. Meine Frau findet die Idee nicht so toll  da der Umzug demnächst genug zur buche schlägt(daher die 1000er grenze)aber  In irgend einer Hinsicht muss man als Erwachsener ja noch Kind sein; ) naja bis zum we will ich bestellt haben , bin aber durch die guten Tipps nah dran  aber noch nicht 100 %sicher was genau


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2016)

Also, deine Frau schick einfach mal ne Runde Schuhe kaufen. Dann ist sie ganz lieb.
Ansonsten sind die Tipps von Herbboy schon ganz ok, das ist hier so der Hardware Fuzzy im Forum der schon vielen das richtige verklickert hat. Also da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Was Herb sagt ist schon ganz ok so in der Summe. 
Will sagen, wenn er was sagt, kannst du beruhigt zugreifen, da ist nichts unbedingt verkehrt.
Bissel Eigeninitiative wäre aber gut, denn Selbstbau ist immer billiger. Eventuell mal Kumpels anfragen die etwas mehr davon verstehen und dir die Kiste zusammen bauen könnten. 
Aber keine möchtegern Typen die glauben es könnte gehen, das wäre zu schade und zu teuer.


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also, deine Frau schick einfach mal ne Runde Schuhe kaufen. Dann ist sie ganz lieb.
> Ansonsten sind die Tipps von Herbboy schon ganz ok, das ist hier so der Hardware Fuzzy im Forum der schon vielen das richtige verklickert hat. Also da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Was Herb sagt ist schon ganz ok so in der Summe.
> Will sagen, wenn er was sagt, kannst du beruhigt zugreifen, da ist nichts unbedingt verkehrt.
> Bissel Eigeninitiative wäre aber gut, denn Selbstbau ist immer billiger. Eventuell mal Kumpels anfragen die etwas mehr davon verstehen und dir die Kiste zusammen bauen könnten.
> Aber keine möchtegern Typen die glauben es könnte gehen, das wäre zu schade und zu teuer.



Ne ne wenn der PC mal da ist, findet sie es auch cool  

Hab schon alle durchgefragt und hab keinen der es kann.  Die Frage ist : Krieg ich es selbst hin? !  Bin mir nur noch bei Prozessor und Mainboard unsicher.  Der Rest passt .


----------



## Loosa (12. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Krieg ich es selbst hin? !  Bin mir nur noch bei Prozessor und Mainboard unsicher.  Der Rest passt .



Naja, wenn man sich nach den Anleitungen richtet, im Zweifelsfall googelt oder frägt, und genau und vorsichtig arbeitet ist das nicht wahnsinnig schwer. Ich fand das immer ein bisschen wie Lego für Erwachsene. 

Stecker und Komponenten passen ohne Gewalt nur auf eine Art zusammen (gab doch tatsächlich jemand, der seinen RAM angefeilt hat, weil der verkehrtrum eben nicht reingehen wollte )

Und moderne, gute Gehäuse sind zudem fast schraubenfrei und gut zu bestücken.


/edit: ohne Erfahrung ist es aber schwer abzuschätzen wie fest drücken ok ist, oder ob man doch was übersehen hat. Zum Beispiel die äußeren Halterungsbügel für den RAM erst nach außen schieben, sonst geht er nicht rein.


Das Motherboard nur an den Stellen am Gehäuse anschrauben die dafür vorgesehen sind (ist eigentlich deutlich, aber es kursieren Fails die es tatsächlich geschafft haben es mit dem Gehäuse kurzzuschließen). 

Die CPU nur mit einem ganz dünnen Film Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen (bei den CPUs/Kühlern ist immer viel zu viel dabei, das machen Schrauber gerne verkehrt). Bei CPU-Kühlern sind oft mehrere Befestigungen dabei. Da muss man gucken welche man für seine CPU braucht; das fand ich bei meinem letzten in der Anleitung nicht gut beschildert.


Aber selber zusammenbauen ist eben nur günstiger solange dabei nichts kaputt geht.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2016)

Es gibt bei YouTube mehr als nur  Ein Video wo man sich anschauen kann wie man es richtig macht. 
Am besten eben mehrere Videos anschauen, und bei Fragen hier wieder her kommen und eben das Video verklicken, Fragen was gemeint ist, wir können Helfen, wenn es gar nicht klappen sollte oder man zu viel Angst davor hat.
Wir haben alle mal so angefangen wie du und standen vor den selben Fragen, aber haben es geschafft.


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich nach den Anleitungen richtet, im Zweifelsfall googelt oder frägt, und genau und vorsichtig arbeitet ist das nicht wahnsinnig schwer. Ich fand das immer ein bisschen wie Lego für Erwachsene.
> 
> Stecker und Komponenten passen ohne Gewalt nur auf eine Art zusammen (gab doch tatsächlich jemand, der seinen RAM angefeilt hat, weil der verkehrtrum eben nicht reingehen wollte )
> 
> ...



Ich habe nun mal durchgerechnet. Bin bei hardwareversand 60 € teurer als selbst bestellen und zusammen bauen. Ist nicht wirklich viel .

Das einzige wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist i54460 oder i5 6500

Noch ne frage zum Betriebssystem : wenn mir nur ein Code zugeschickt wird den ich bei ebay kaufe, wie soll ich das dann installieren?!Das raff ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Das einzige wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist i54460 oder i5 6500


 Die sind ziemlich gleichschnell. Die Frage ist an sich nur, ob du in spätestens 2 Jahren mal die CPU aufrüsten willst - dann wäre der i5-6500 besser, weil es für Skylake noch länger CPUs geben wird. Wenn es aber eher in 3-4 Jahren was mit nem CPU-Wechsel wird, musst du sowieso einen erneut neuen Sockel nehmen, so dass es egal ist, ob du nun Haswell oder Skylake wählst. 



> Noch ne frage zum Betriebssystem : wenn mir nur ein Code zugeschickt wird den ich bei ebay kaufe, wie soll ich das dann installieren?!Das raff ich nicht


 Du kannst Windows 7 bei vielen seriösen Seiten runterladen, und der Verkäufer wird Dir auch einen Link zusenden. Bei mir kamen Code und Downloadlink per Post.


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

So hab jetzt noch mal das Netzteil getauscht . Passt das so ? Noch was was ich noch für kleines Geld verbessern könnte?  Ziel bf4 in ultra und bf5 Ende des Jahres auch ziemlich auf Optimum.  Würde dann nämlich bestellen. ... Und will die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ruhe haben


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> So hab jetzt noch mal das Netzteil getauscht . Passt das so ? Noch was was ich noch für kleines Geld verbessern könnte?  Ziel bf4 in ultra und bf5 Ende des Jahres auch ziemlich auf Optimum.  Würde dann nämlich bestellen. ... Und will die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ruhe haben


  Was hast du denn da jetzt geändert? Welchen Link soll man anschauen?


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da jetzt geändert? Welchen Link soll man anschauen?



Sorry  PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

qeepqeep schrieb:


> Sorry  PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de


   Besser ginge es da erst für ca 70-80€ mehr, ansonsten passt alles. Beim Netzteil ist aber vlt. kein Stromkabel dabei, da es eine "bulk"-Version ist . Aber in vielen Haushalten liegen solche Kabel ja eh rum - vlt hast du ja eh noch eines über.  So eines in der Art: http://www.com-tra.de/imageResizer/558x260/00865_o.jpg


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Besser ginge es da erst für ca 70-80€ mehr, ansonsten passt alles. Beim Netzteil ist aber vlt. kein Stromkabel dabei, da es eine "bulk"-Version ist . Aber in vielen Haushalten liegen solche Kabel ja eh rum - vlt hast du ja eh noch eines über.  So eines in der Art: http://www.com-tra.de/imageResizer/558x260/00865_o.jpg



Mir geht's um die Grafik leistungsstarke und da ist ja für bissl mehr Geld nichts zu machen  (70€) ich werde schon zufrieden sein die nächsten 2 Jahre; )


----------



## qeepqeep (12. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die sind ziemlich gleichschnell. Die Frage ist an sich nur, ob du in spätestens 2 Jahren mal die CPU aufrüsten willst - dann wäre der i5-6500 besser, weil es für Skylake noch länger CPUs geben wird. Wenn es aber eher in 3-4 Jahren was mit nem CPU-Wechsel wird, musst du sowieso einen erneut neuen Sockel nehmen, so dass es egal ist, ob du nun Haswell oder Skylake wählst.
> 
> Du kannst Windows 7 bei vielen seriösen Seiten runterladen, und der Verkäufer wird Dir auch einen Link zusenden. Bei mir kamen Code und Downloadlink per Post.




Nochmal ne frage dazu : ich Krieg nen key und nen link aber auf meinem PC ist ja nix drauf also kann ich da nix aktivieren.  Hab was von Boot usb gelesen . Funktioniert das so ?  Denn bei dem mmoga link steht das das nicht mit Windows usb/DVD klappt ?! Hilfe !


----------



## Loosa (12. Februar 2016)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur das Disk-Image (.iso) von Windows. Wenn der Link nicht bei dem Code dabei liegt sollte man es trotzdem legal finden können. Dann mit dem Windows USB Tool (ist von Microsoft selbst) die .iso auf einen USB Stick schieben und damit ein boot-fähiges Startmedium erstellen und Windows vom Stick aus aufsetzen.

Den Stick müsstest du natürlich erst bei jemandem mit lauffähigem Computer bespielen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur das Disk-Image (.iso) von Windows. Wenn der Link nicht bei dem Code dabei liegt sollte man es trotzdem legal finden können. Dann mit dem Windows USB Tool (ist von Microsoft selbst) die .iso auf einen USB Stick schieben und damit ein boot-fähiges Startmedium erstellen und Windows vom Stick aus aufsetzen.
> 
> Den Stick müsstest du natürlich erst bei jemandem mit lauffähigem Computer bespielen.


   ich würde es sogar am besten direkt mit Windows 10 versuchen. Da soll man inzwischen beim Setup auch einen Win7-Key eingeben können, so dass du quasi ohne ein Upgrade komplett durchführen zu müssen trotzdem den Upgrade-Key zugewiesen bekommst und direkt Win10 nutzen kannst.  Hier bei "Tool, herunterladen" Windows 10  bekommst du ein Tool mit dem du das Setup auf einen USB-Stick "installieren" kannst - der Stick wird dabei aber gelöscht, also wichtige Daten vorher runter vom Stick

Ich würde mir auch VORHER schon vor aktuellsten Treiber für das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte runterladen und nicht die von der mitgelieferten CD nutzen.


----------



## qeepqeep (13. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch von mir erstmal Hallöchen und Willkommen.
> Was mich interessieren würde, warum steigst du von Konsole jetzt auf PC um.
> 
> 
> ...



So hab da jetzt den Win 7 key gekauft.  Problem mein Kumpel lädt die ISO runter und dann kommt bei dem Windows Programm der Fehler das der das nicht kennt . Was tun ? Danke!


----------



## qeepqeep (13. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur das Disk-Image (.iso) von Windows. Wenn der Link nicht bei dem Code dabei liegt sollte man es trotzdem legal finden können. Dann mit dem Windows USB Tool (ist von Microsoft selbst) die .iso auf einen USB Stick schieben und damit ein boot-fähiges Startmedium erstellen und Windows vom Stick aus aufsetzen.
> 
> Den Stick müsstest du natürlich erst bei jemandem mit lauffähigem Computer bespielen.



Hast du ne Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2016)

du hast also eine iso-Datei ? du musst das mit einem Brenntool direkt auf eine DVD brennen, und zwar nicht einfach die Datei draufbrennen, sondern mit so einem Tool CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP  und dann unbedingt "ISO-Image brennen" nehmen


----------



## qeepqeep (17. Februar 2016)

So gestern ist alles angekommen und nach stundenlanger Arbeit läuft das Ding . Erstmal hat die Grafikkarte nicht richtig drin gesessen , das war ziemlich blöd . Hab es aber hin bekommen.  An den Prozessorkühler habe ich mich nicht getraut. Ist jetzt also noch der Standard intel drin . Kaputt gehen kann ja nichts ?!hab mir dann noch bf4 geladen,  läuft auf ultra mit ca. 100 fps ( Bildschirm kann nur 60 ) alles tutti, danke für die Hilfe hier.  

Einzig Windows 7 auf 10 will nicht so recht . Er lädt es runter , aber wenn er dann nach Updates sucht tut sich gar nichts mehr.  Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Februar 2016)

Jap, warten[emoji14]Bei mir hat das glaub 3 Stunden gedauert, gab auch Fälle wo es noch länger dauerte .. starten und dann was anderes machen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2016)

Mit dem Intelkühler passiert nix, das wäre ja auch dämlich von Intel, wenn die nen Kühler mitliefern, der denen garantiert einen Reklamationsfall beschert   der ist halt nur nicht so leise bei Last und wäre - wenn man eine Übertakter-CPU hat - zum Übertakten ungeeignet.


----------

